# Egg bound female.



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Is the only cure for this epson salt? She is in a hospital tank right now. I did the epson salt when I first put her in there and her body responded really well. But she still looks constipated but not as bad as before. What else can I do to help her out?

Thanks.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what size and type of fish is she ...also how long has this been goin on?>


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank?

How much epsom salt did you add?

Is it possible that you are overfeeding?

Egg bound and constipation aren't the same thing. However, the proper dosage of epsom salt should help in either case. (1 cup per 100G)


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

She is a 3" Cynotilapia afra (Cobue). It started about 2 weeks ago. She eats and swims around the 10 gallon hospital tank. I did a small hand full of epsom salt and about the same amount of aquarium salt. I was feeding her pellets that weren't soaked in tank water just dry. Also she is eating the Jungle Anti-Parasite medicated food 3x a week for 4 weeks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any chance of a pic?


----------

